# How did Harris Goldberg recover from DP?



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everybody! ;-)

Does anybody know how Harris Goldberg (director of the DP-inspired hollywood-movie "Numb") recover from depersonalization disorder?

I know he overcame his DP, but how did he do it? Did he take medication? Did he see a therapist?

Thanks for your help!

JottEff


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Recovered, video attached http://theocdstories.com/podcast/harris-goldberg-ocd-in-hollywood/


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you, but I've already seen this interview. Where does he say how he cured his depersonalization disorder? Did I miss something in this video?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

jotteff said:


> Thank you, but I've already seen this interview. Where does he say how he cured his depersonalization disorder? Did I miss something in this video?


I do not know, but basically it is time, it is always time in weed cases.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

DPD is DPD. It does not matter if it was triggered by weed or by something else. Therefore you can't say that weed-triggered DP is cured differently than non-weed-triggered DP.

And btw, I don't believe it was simply time that cured Harris Goldberg's DPD.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

jotteff said:


> Hello everybody! ;-)
> 
> Does anybody know how Harris Goldberg (director of the DP-inspired hollywood-movie "Numb") recover from depersonalization disorder?
> 
> ...


I thought he never fully recovered but lived his life with low level chronic DPD. But I could very well be mistaken. I hope it is true that he fully recovered, could you share where he states that he "fully recovered from depersonalization disorder" that would be great to hear. Thanks


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

In a german book about depersonalization disorder by Matthias Michal, the author mentions Harris Goldberg's movie "Numb" and says that Goldberg overcame the illness. However, he does not mention a source for that statement.

But in the video-interview that "thanksforbeingalive" posted, Goldberg (if I remember it correctly) says that he is cured. But I might have to watch it again.

Why do you think Goldberg lives his life with low level chronic DP? Do you have any sources?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe somebody needs to try email him ?????


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Does he mention what he did in this video? It's very long lol I seem to recall him saying clomipramine helped him and he recommended it to others? I am taking imipramine at the moment. It has been about 6 weeks I think now... slow progress, hard to tell if it is placebo, but I am eating and sleeping better at least. I will update my thread if there are any significant changes

Edit: it was Jeff Abugel that recommends Clomipramine I think he describes it in his book. Getting DP super stars mixed up lol


----------

